
Startup Cofounders: Have you ever found a cofounder where.... - a_lifters_life
...you two couldn&#x27;t find an idea you both were passionate&#x2F;excited about?<p>How did you proceed?
======
boniface316
I would have to say that finding the rught cofounder is the biggest challenge.
I worked with friends of mine for 2 years and things fell apart. So choose
your cofounders wisely.

Also keep everything very clear between the two. Document everything. My new
co-founder is an awesome dude. Since day 1 our chemistry was great, however I
got him to sign all the documents just in case.

Here is how things worked with my current co-founder. He wanted to help me
build the product I was working on cause it was his passion. He gave me a
hand. We didnt think of each other as partners. We just enjoyed working
together. He got excited when his proof of concept was well recieved by
customers. Then he started to committ take less shifts at work to committ to
the project. He acted as my co-founder without even me asking him. Then we
agreed to start a business and became co-founders.

Great guy! I love working with him! But to this day, I get everything in
document so he knows everything is crystal clear.

~~~
auganov
Everyone make sure you follow the advice on documenting everything. Never feel
ashamed about asking people to help you with that. It's ridiculous how much
trouble and angry/crazy/malicious person can cause you. And when that happens,
suddenly every record and document you have will be invaluable.

~~~
boniface316
True story happened to my friend. His partner walked away, he kept working on
his business. Then his partner came back and took piece of the business. He
won, but all the headache he had to go through!

------
jyu
Maybe you both just don't mesh that well. Nothing wrong with that.

If you actively wait for good opportunities, and sharpen your skills along the
way, you'll be in an enviable position all along your journey.

~~~
a_lifters_life
can you explain what you mean by: "If you actively wait for good
opportunities, and sharpen your skills along the way, you'll be in an enviable
position all along your journey."

~~~
jyu
There's this meme in the startup community of founders making large sacrifices
and taking huge risks to keep a startup dream from dying. Just because you
take large risks doesn't mean you will be rewarded for them. Much like buying
millions of dollars worth of lotto tickets will probably end in a bad outcome.

So instead of rushing with a cofounder to force a brilliant idea out, just
keep working on your skills. One of the most important skills is recognizing
good opportunities. Constantly refine yourself, keeping your eyes open, and
pounce when a good opportunity presents itself.

~~~
a_lifters_life
I think that is sage advice, appreciate you posting on here its been helpful

~~~
boniface316
My definition of actively waiting is that you keep building something.

Initially me and my co- started building our version of Amazon dash. We helped
each other. This allowed me to learn his character and he learned mine.

Then we came up with an idea. While he was taking care of tech, I would simply
work on business administration stuff. Also just apply for grants, you dont
have to submit it, but you will know how to do it.

